# GTR R35 (Tuned by Turn Three Ltd ) Hong Kong



## MICHAEL_JORDAN (Nov 2, 2008)

More Photo:
CAR PHOTOGRAPHY ALBUM -- fotop.net photo sharing network














































More Photo:
CAR PHOTOGRAPHY ALBUM -- fotop.net photo sharing network


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Cars look ugly but the chicks are nice:chuckle:


----------



## daniel89 (Jul 20, 2008)

EvolutionVI said:


> Cars look ugly but the chicks are nice:chuckle:


INDEED !


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice Dymag carbon wheels.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

daniel89 said:


> INDEED !


oh yes, they do! :clap:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Side skirts are ok'ish ,front splitter looks plain daft ,looks more like a bird bath or house guttering ,fill with water and you're good to go .Not seen anything that comes near to matching the Zele car ,that is real classy .


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

not fussed on spoiler skirts or front splitter. Looks like the spoiler is one of those remotely adjustable ones though


----------

